# Yeast Questions



## GarrettB (Jun 11, 2006)

I've taken to baking recently and used the active dry yeast that came in pouches to do my work.  Whenever I added it to the warm water and sugar it would foam substantially, like the foam on a brown beer.  When I ran out and went to the grocery store I bought yeast that came in a bottle that looks like fish food.  I think the brand name is Red Star.  Anyway, when I add it to the sugar and warm water it barely bubbles at all, and the rising is noticeably less.  Did I get a bad bottle, or is there another technique here that I'm missing?


----------



## KellyM (Jun 11, 2006)

*Yeast*

I'd say you got a bad bottle. Of course, if you put the yeast in too hot of water you killed it, and too cold won't "wake it up", but otherwise, you got mostly dead yeast.

Kelly


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2006)

_Kelly is right Garrett,_
_When ever buying yeast in bottles or packets, look to see the exp date. Your's could be outdated. _

_kadesma_


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 11, 2006)

I've never had good success with yeast from a jar.  I never get a good rise, the bread always seems to be heavy and dense.  But with the packets, it rises nicely... sometimes almost too much in my bread machine (works great for scratch baking though).  The downside is that many of my bread recipes call for 1 teaspoon (about 2/3 of the packet) per loaf, and the rest just goes to waste....   But that's still better than bad bread....


----------



## KellyM (Jun 13, 2006)

RPCookin said:
			
		

> I've never had good success with yeast from a jar. I never get a good rise, the bread always seems to be heavy and dense. But with the packets, it rises nicely... sometimes almost too much in my bread machine (works great for scratch baking though). The downside is that many of my bread recipes call for 1 teaspoon (about 2/3 of the packet) per loaf, and the rest just goes to waste....  But that's still better than bad bread....


 
Yeah, you know, now that you mention it, I often get crummy results with bottled yeast as well. It seems more economical to buy it that way, but as you say, I'd rather have good bread. 

A while back I bought a bread machine for about six bucks at a local thrift store. Machine works dandy, (even came with the booklet) but I get iffy results with bottled yeast, especially since I don't use it all that often. Years ago I bought a machine brand-new, and I was hyped about using it. I made bread almost every day, and the bottled stuff worked fine for me then. Now, however, I think I'll go back to the packets.

Kelly


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jun 27, 2006)

the expiration date on yeast refers to the shelf life - how long it will stay viable *unopened*. After that you're on your own.

If you buy in quantity, store it in the freezer in a jar or zip-lock bag to protect it from moisture. I once had a 1-lb bag of yeast that lasted over 3 yrs.


----------

